# Tilly and Harry - Day 1



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant Emma, look how small Harry is, and Tilly not quite sure what to make of him.............Best buds now though


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

How cute! Tilly didn't quite know what to make of that small, rambunctious pup. Know you treasure that video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was a great video. Harry didn't take long to come out of his shell once you brought him home. Tilly looks a bit aghast at the little tyrants behavior.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've loved this video since the first time around...and Tilly's expression, like "What's this?" "What do you mean he's staying, I'll never get any rest!"


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh how cute is he!?!?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

moverking said:


> I've loved this video since the first time around...and Tilly's expression, like "What's this?" "What do you mean he's staying, I'll never get any rest!"


ah so I have posted this before! I looked through my past posts to check but I must have missed it!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Em, it was near the time of the couch/first bark video, if my old head is remembering right.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a cute video, hard to believe Harry being that little. He is so cute and Tilly is actually really confused on what is that?


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you have any idea Harry would grow to be so big when you adopted him? 

Glad I saw the video, difficult to imagine Harry as a little pup


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love it - funny how the simplest of things can be turned into the best plaything ever.

Tilly was the perfect lady until she humped Harry - LOL


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video, it's hard to imagine Harry being that small!! How old is he now? How old was Tilly when you brought him home?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh.. I can't wait to go home so I can watch this--they block vids from my work internet....


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> Tilly was the perfect lady until she humped Harry - LOL


I have to admit I laughed at the humping part too, I just wasn't expecting it!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

That's a nice video of a mini-Harry and sweet Tilly! He has great markings and color. Tilly was looking at him and thinking...... " can anyone make this little guy stand still for just one second?" Love the expressions on Tilly's face as she watched him run around.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Marleys mummy said:


> Thanks for sharing the video, it's hard to imagine Harry being that small!! How old is he now? How old was Tilly when you brought him home?


Harry is 3 now and Tilly was 2 when we brought him home...a nice 2 year age gap!

I think Tilly just did not know what to do with him so humping was her only response...she still does hump him when she is super excited...then he humps her back...its like some doggy porn show in our living room sometimes...

As always thanks for your nice comments!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,it's a cute video.I never seen before.Harry so small and cute.


----------

